# One of the best ways to learn Warré beekeeping



## MeliMan (Sep 20, 2012)

I find that the information at www.thewarrestore.com is really detailed with respect to how Warré hives work. Also, the path to natural beekeeping...not putting things in the hive that the bees don't also bring...makes sense. The advice on the best way to manage hive pests has the incidental advantage of keeping the wax uncontaminated by insecticides, etc.. 

Cheers!

Peter


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I concur. I have it it back and forth multle times.


----------

